# Desert Island



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok so heres one....
If you had to be stuck on a desert island with 1 
Meaning.... 
not 3 
not 2 
not 5 
I Mean 1 person from this board 
with an unlimited food supply and other basic needs met 
who would it be and why


----------



## rmarion (Nov 25, 2008)

All I know is it would be a chick, because I am guessing vaseline doesnt qualify as a basic need.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P. I'm sure we'd have a lot we could talk about. lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone with a boat.


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 25, 2008)

MetalGirl, cause I love the hell out of her.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

So I would prob have to say 
HDANGEL 
Because we get along so well and have so much in common 
She is teh Pwn


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 25, 2008)

out of the 30k+ members on this board there's gotta be someone that builds boats for a living so whoever that is would be my choice


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> out of the 30k+ members on this board there's gotta be someone that builds boats for a living so whoever that is would be my choice



Well Razor in ths perticular fantasy island 

The water is filled with magic boat mashing fairys 

So your SOL


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 25, 2008)

well shit, with that said I'm gonna have to ponder the question a bit more


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

rmarion said:


> All I know is it would be a chick, because I am guessing vaseline doesnt qualify as a basic need.



Indeed it does sir..... 
Actually its Ky warming gel ... and there is a magic tree that makes it


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok wait a minute. On this magical island with water filled with boat smashing fairies and trees that have ky warming gel as sap...there aren't hidden cameras are there?

If so...ummm .....






yeah I still choose Dr. P.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to get stranded on a DESSERT ISLAND with a few BHMs from this board, who probably know who they are.

YOU SAID ONE PERSON ON A DESERT ISLAND BUT NOTHING ABOUT DESSERT ISLAND!

I FUCKING WIN SPRINTPIMP. I FUCKING WIN.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm gonna give a general response because the person I would choose I do not know, so here would be the overview of that person

a attractive woman I have never talked to

we don't get along at first meeting 

someone who talks a lot and is a good listener 

sense of humor (just cut out 30% the board)


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm gonna give a general response because the person I would choose I do not know, so here would be the overview of that person
> 
> a attractive woman I have never talked to
> 
> ...



WhiteHotRazor FTW Lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

What's with the popularity contests?

It's 'supposed' to be 'fun', but it kinda smells funny.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> What's with the popularity contests?
> 
> It's 'supposed' to be 'fun', but it kinda smells funny.



Jesus H Christ people... Stop whining just have fun


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Jesus H Christ people... Stop whining just have fun



Funny, I didn't hear anyone 'whining'. Nice try though.


Is it just me or do these seem like popularity contests? Didn't we just go through this? WTF.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Funny, I didn't hear anyone 'whining'. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or do these seem like popularity contests? Didn't we just go through this? WTF.



*rolls eyes*


----------



## Haunted (Nov 25, 2008)

Kalicurves Of course!! and don't any of you fuckers try to rescue us!!!


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Kalicurves Of course!! and don't any of you fuckers try to rescue us!!!



Thanks 
I appreciate your participation


----------



## Tad (Nov 25, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> I want to get stranded on a DESSERT ISLAND with a few BHMs from this board, who probably know who they are.
> 
> YOU SAID ONE PERSON ON A DESERT ISLAND BUT NOTHING ABOUT DESSERT ISLAND!
> 
> I FUCKING WIN SPRINTPIMP. I FUCKING WIN.



Doh, have to spread rep around more, again....why must you be so reputable? 

I volunteer to get stranded on a dessert island, by the way.....and after a while I won't need a boat, I'll float quite well by myself 

(as to the original question, sorry, don't play those games)


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> *rolls eyes*




You really don't get it, do you? Wow.


----------



## MetalGirl (Nov 25, 2008)

JiminOR.

Because I love him and being with him on an island would be an awesome vacation.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 25, 2008)

Esther. Cause she is incredibly hot and she actually answers her PM's :smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 25, 2008)

Love.Metal because I'd never get tired of waking up to those eyes and that smile.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> So I would prob have to say
> HDANGEL
> Because we get along so well and have so much in common
> She is teh Pwn




*dude you so OVER flatter me LOLOL

....so what is it we have exactly in common?*


----------



## Esther (Nov 25, 2008)

Good question! I think I need to get to know everybody better.


Also, the good thing about forums is that if you dislike a thread, you don't have to enter it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *dude you so OVER flatter me LOLOL
> 
> ....so what is it we have exactly in common?*



Mindset... You truly are a cut above the rest matality wise.
I could argue logic with you for hours dude.
All I am sayin is if I am stuck on an island with a person.
I had better at least think they are not a complete dumbass ya know?
:Edit
This is not to say I think anyone else is. JFTR


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Esther said:


> Good question! I think I need to get to know everybody better.
> 
> 
> Also, the good thing about forums is that if you dislike a thread, you don't have to enter it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok wait a minute. On this magical island with water filled with boat smashing fairies and trees that have ky warming gel as sap...there aren't hidden cameras are there?
> 
> If so...ummm .....
> 
> ...



Oh my........:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Mindset... You truly are a cut above the rest matality wise.
> I could argue logic with you for hours dude.
> All I am sayin is if I am stuck on an island with a person.
> I had better at least think they are not a complete dumbass ya know?



*so' i'm not a dumb ass....awwwww thanks PIMP *


----------



## warwagon86 (Nov 26, 2008)

im still too much of a newbie to answer this question so il come back to you when i know the folks better:blush:


----------



## boompoet (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel I may not have paid enough attention. I'm trying to decide on animal lust, good conversation, ingenuity, creativity, common interests, etc. I don't remember seeing any posts about survival skills, but within the realm of animal lust and common interests, I have narrowed it down to three... and before you say anything, I know it's more than the requisite, but I can't choose just one.

In no particular order  :blush:

Dr. P Marshall
Love.Metal
MaryElizabethAntoinette

There are many factors and all of them are hot so I just can't decide. I know at least one of them are taken which would have weight on the decision. If I had to pick just based on board interaction, I'd have to give up and just take pictures of each of them and set them up at various points around the island taped to dummies made of palm leaves and coconuts so as I passed each of them I could stop and chat about the weather, anime, music, and how we're getting off the island.

Aside from theses, there are a few members that are new since I've been gone that are coming close to joining the above list, but I'll have to read more of their posts. Maybe one day I'll be able to pick.


----------



## crice7 (Nov 26, 2008)

Choose on lust? Im very partial to the lovely missy_blue_eyez.

We could do dessert island too...oh, hell wishful thinking.

This thread is giving me the blues.

*harmonica solo*

I always want what i cant have. *sigh*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 26, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Ok so heres one....
> If you had to be stuck on a desert island with 1
> Meaning....
> not 3
> ...



I'd take Surlysomething and a slam book.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd take Surlysomething and a slam book.



Heh. It would NEVER be boring. :bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 28, 2008)

Hm...Oh God. This is tough.

Hell, I'd take any lovely lady who actually would volunteer to be stranded with me! 


P.S. I'm just now beginning to realize how n00bish I feel around all of these well-knows with thouands of posts and social knowledge of each other.:doh:

*sniffle*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Hm...Oh God. This is tough.
> 
> Hell, I'd take any lovely lady who actually would volunteer to be stranded with me!
> 
> ...


*
keep coming back and posting....*


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> keep coming back and posting....*



That's my plan!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 28, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> keep coming back and posting....*



Exactly HD. We're a friendly, if slightly crazy group around here. Newbies are always welcome.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

dr. p...there may be monkeys on that island...you may want to consider beb's offer


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 29, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> dr. p...there may be monkeys on that island...you may want to consider beb's offer



Oh, BEB doesn't even need monkeys to convince me.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2008)

I would invite all my fine BHM/FFA friends and it would ahe to be a dessert island...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> I would invite all my fine BHM/FFA friends and it would ahe to be a dessert island...



*thanks Buffetbelly....that's an awesome cartoon :smitten:

i wants me some fat Gilligan *


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks Buffetbelly....that's an awesome cartoon :smitten:*
> 
> *i wants me some fat Gilligan *


 
But the Captain was fat to start with..looks like he got HUUGE....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> But the Captain was fat to start with..looks like he got HUUGE....



*I likes gilligan....it's not necessarily the bigger the better in my eyes :smitten:*


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 4, 2008)

Um...geez. Leave it to my dumb ass to get stranded on a desert island...


Well, thank the gods I had the foresight to bring.....MARY!!!!!


I choose MaryElizabeth because we have a lot in common, and she would stimulate me intellectually. And she most likely would have a few of my favorite cd's on hand and a radio, 'cause she seems like she's always one prepared chick. I think our brains would combine to form one giant superbrain that would get us off ths island. 

I also chose her because if I chose a guy...the sexual tension would be way outta control. I think with Mary, we will be able to _somehow_ resist each other's feminine whiles.



But if I HAD to choose a guy...I'd choose Jeeper.
He hardly ever posts, but we have known each other for so long, and know each other so well, that I know we'd do just fine in yet another survival situation. We survived camping and hiking...we can rock the island.


----------



## Jahanara59 (Jul 1, 2009)

Oooh pick me!


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 1, 2009)

Jahanara59 said:


> Oooh pick me!



Well, I feel abliged to say I'll pick you!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2009)

Wait, can I just take a clone of myself? 



Hmm... None of the women, my girl wouldn't really understand that.
Oh, Hell...Melian. She's the one person that I have 'met' here that seems to 'get me' the most.
Kittencat I know in RL...she would drive me crazy after 3 days 'Raawwwnn...What're we gonna do now...I'm BORED!'

(I expect a shitty phone call in the morning...)


Uriel


----------



## Melian (Jul 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Wait, can I just take a clone of myself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know we'd find a way off that crappy island in a day or two. There would probably be some sort of brilliant plan involving black metal


----------

